# Canon G10 Review



## rush2112 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep a G10 review. 

http://photographic-central.blogspot.com/2012/11/canon-g10-review-still-powerhouse.html


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 17, 2012)

Can this camera sync w/flash at 1/2000th or 1/4000th?


----------

